# Pictures of Ivory with a flightsuit on!!



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Omg, I love her, she's absolutely adorable!

She looks so proud sitting on the branch with her flight suit on.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Very cute  What a good bird wearing her flight suit


----------



## superluvrgurl (Sep 7, 2008)

where can you get flight suits for tiels? Id like to get one for my new baby. That way it can get used to wearing one while it's still little. Ive checked pet stores here but no luck yet.
~Rissa~


----------



## Malorey (Jul 23, 2008)

Lovely Tiel'!


----------



## Danielle (Aug 15, 2008)

I got a flightsuit for Harlow from eBay, it was pretty cheap and came with a leash and a bunch of liners.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

superluvrgurl said:


> where can you get flight suits for tiels? Id like to get one for my new baby. That way it can get used to wearing one while it's still little. Ive checked pet stores here but no luck yet.
> ~Rissa~


Pet shops usually do have them, but if not maybe try ebay like Rouille got her one, or someone else might be able to suggest another place where you can get one. I seen a really good aviator harness at the Pet barn near me for $40. (a lot of people have this one)










That's the aviator harness.. they're usually the ones that are recommended. Here's a site that tells you about it, have a read and see. 

http://www.myparrotshop.com/bird-ac...ss-leash-with-instructional-dvd/prod_312.html


----------



## elijahfan (Jul 28, 2008)

are you in the uk if so you can get them off www.24parrot.com £8.99 or you can get aviator harmess for £24.99 and you save £5 is you buy the flight line as well  

if your not in the uk umm i dont know lol


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Ivory is beautiful.

I read that a harness can harm your bird. Read here, the last myth:

http://www.gomestic.com/Pets/Five-Myths-About-Owning-a-Cockatiel.102311

Makes sense to me, they do look a bit cruel. I won't be getting one.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

Flappy said:


> Ivory is beautiful.
> 
> I read that a harness can harm your bird. Read here, the last myth:
> 
> ...


wow thats the 1st tiem i've heard that 

I don't use the "harness" I have the Flight Suit which is all cloth


----------



## Avalon_Princess (Feb 13, 2008)

Wow Petbarn sells the Aviator? Glad to see their improving.

For the comments on harnesses, generally that's true BUT the aviator was specially designed to allow a bird to wear it and not be harmed in anyway. It doesn't restrict their crop nor their chest and the leash is elastic so if the bird takes of suddenly they aren't jerked back and instead can fly to the ground or do a u turn and fly back to you. It's totally safe and comfortable for your bird, plus its escape proof. Echo my tiel has one and he loves being able to go outside and play in the gum trees. But I wouldn't reccomend any other type of harness.


----------



## Flappy (Aug 28, 2008)

Avalon_Princess said:


> For the comments on harnesses, generally that's true BUT the aviator was specially designed to allow a bird to wear it and not be harmed in anyway. It doesn't restrict their crop nor their chest and the leash is elastic so if the bird takes of suddenly they aren't jerked back and instead can fly to the ground or do a u turn and fly back to you. It's totally safe and comfortable for your bird, plus its escape proof. Echo my tiel has one and he loves being able to go outside and play in the gum trees. But I wouldn't reccomend any other type of harness.


Thanks for explaining. Sounds like the aviator is a lot safer. Your bird must have lots of fun!


----------

